# Hoyt Xtec bow for sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoyt Xtec bow with hoyt stabilizer, hoyt drop away rest, limbsavers and peep sight. 27-30" draw, 40-50 # draw weight. Bow is in great shape and would be great for a small framed hunter or youth. $250 or best offer.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold.


----------

